# CIFS Magically Stops Working [Solved]

## KWhat

So my cifs shared has worked for a good long time, now recently for no reason i start getting the following errors on the client when copying large files to the server.  Scp works fine, just cifs decides to try to copy over 1.5 gigs of data then informs me that it could do it after 20 min.   Ive tried to disable oplocking but all that seems to have done is slow down my transfers.  Windows shares can write just fine, Its linux clients that keep messing up.

#Fstab

//server/public         /mnt/server/storage/Public      cifs    credentials=/etc/samba/credentials      0 0

```

CIFS VFS: No response to cmd 47 mid 9626

CIFS VFS: Write2 ret -11, wrote 0

CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 9627

CIFS VFS: Write2 ret -11, wrote 0

```

Last edited by KWhat on Mon May 23, 2011 2:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

Did you update samba on the server or kernel/mount-cifs on clients?

----------

## KWhat

Both are up to date on the client and server.  The only thing I have noticed is that it works from my laptop and not my desktop.  Both are connected to the same switch.  My laptop is running on older kernel than my deskop (2.6.36 vs .37).   Will see if the problem arises with a newer kernel.

I am getting another interesting message in my messages log.  

kernel: CIFS VFS: server 192.168.128.20 of type Samba 3.4.12 returned unexpected error on SMB posix open, disabling posix open support. Check if server update available.

Update**

I updated the kernel on my laptop and it still works.  So now the only difference between the machines is the desktop is 64 bit and has a gigabit Ethernet and the client and server are both 32 bit.

Is there a way to slow samba down to see if maybe there is a problem with it pushing data to quickly?

----------

## KWhat

Router went bad.

----------

